# برنامج لقرائة قيم المقاومات



## eldahawe (13 يوليو 2011)

برنامج مفيد للهواة ولمهندسى الالكترونيات






الالكترونيات أصبحت شىء مهم جدا فى حياتنا ولا يكاد يخلو منزل من الاجهزة الالكترونية تلفزيون ,فيديو ,ريسيفر...الخ

ومن أهم المكونات الرئيسية لهذة الاجهزة هى المقاومة

ويتم كتابة قيم المقاومات بالالوان
وهذ برنامج بسيط لقرائة قيم المقاومات






تحميل البرنامج,رابط تحميل مباشر.



http://copy77.com/all/resistorcolor/resistorcolor.rar
​


----------



## alkaem (14 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك وجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## hazmovich (14 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## eldahawe (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## محمود المليجى (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## eldahawe (5 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتى للجميع على المرور
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alhabob78 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## eldahawe (13 نوفمبر 2011)

يجازيكم كل خير وشكرا جزيلا علي مروركم


----------



## rawan2002 (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## rawan2002 (27 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## eldahawe (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------

